# My website i have built:



## Millerlite (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is my website. It started a few years ago and i have just been updating it as i go. I switch it and try and keep it up to date. Also have links and information for people. Check it out and let me know what you think. 

Also if you have a website or youtube, or anything else of that matter, pm me or email me, i would be happy to add your site to my links page, and subscribe to youtube pages. 

Here is the link. 

Click here to visit my site tortoise-spot

Also my youtube channel:
Tortoise-spot Youtube ch

thanks 

Kyle


----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks good Kyle! Nice site. I like your YouTube vid of the mtn tort flipping himself over. I thought the other tort was coming to his rescue at first!


----------

